# ...



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a standard dirt hole that I made for ****. For canines I would remove the twigs. Your bait goes down the hole which would than be out of sight. Make your holes at least 8 inches deep. Shallow holes make it easier for the animal to steal your bait.










I set only one trap per dirt hole. Anymore would be a waste of a trap. If you have a lot of **** in one area you can gang set the area with your 1.5's. I would not use a #1 for *****. But that's me. Our big northern **** require a stouter trap for consistent catches. A #1 might be fine in your area. It would be easier to answer your question if we knew where you were from.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't use a 110 for ****, save em for the mink rats and bunnies. Get a 160 or 220. Go to traps4kids.com It may be designed for kids but there is still some darn good info there. You can find out how to make sets and what size traps to use and all the good stuff. With the trap size list they give you I always try to use the bigger traps.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Unless if it is poorly staked. You can move the chain to the other side of the trap so that the **** will pull towards the spring, which would be the stronger part of the trap to. Just a minor adjustment that might get something extraa every once in a while. I don't think I would TRY to get a possum. If there are any muskrats around you can use the numer 1 for that.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> You can move the chain to the other side of the trap so that the **** will pull towards the spring


That would be a good idea if you are using long springs. If you have coil springs your chain will still come off from the side of most factory traps. I like all my traps to be center swiveled.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Raw fur usually means that it is put up and "green" fur means on the carcass or only skun out.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

When you make the hole for your bait. Drive your trap stake in at a 45 degree angle about 8 to 10 inches deep. Dig out your area for your trap about 1 to 1 1/2 inches deep. Drive in your stake attached to your trap and place the loose jaw not the jaw with the dog attached on the top of your trap stake this will stabilize your trap and keep it from wobbling. then take your pan cover and place it on your pan, after your done with this take your sifter and sift fine dirt preferable dry over your trap covering it completely, make it smooth and not humped up over the pan. I would then place a stick or twig infront of the trap on the oppisite side of the baited hole. This will force the animal to step over the stick and onto your trap pan. I have caught *****, coyotes, fox, possusm, and feral cats with this set and it works great.

Scott
"ILL Trapper"


----------

